# AMD ersetzt Marke "Fusion" durch "HSA" - Ursache Rechtsstreit mit Arctic?



## M4xw0lf (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Forum,

offenbar wird AMD seine APUs wie Llano, Zacate und bald Trinity nicht mehr unter der Marke AMD Fusion bzw. FSA ("Fusion System Architecture") vertreiben. 
Stattdessen wird der neue Überbegriff HSA ("Heterogeneous System Architecture") lauten, um damit (laut Fudzilla) "besser Fuß fassen zu können in Unternehmen und professionellen Rechenanwendungen".
Planet3dnow! meldet dagegen, dass in den letzten Tagen 18 Händler in Deutschland, Frankreich und Österreich von Arctic wegen der Verwendung der Marke "Fusion" abgemahnt wurden, während AMD selbst bereits im September 2011 abgemahnt worden sei, zwischen Arctic und AMD aber keine Einigung erreicht werden konnte. 
Meiner Meinung nach ergäbe es für AMD wenig Sinn, von sich aus die mittlerweile recht bekannte Bezeichnung "Fusion" über den Haufen zu werfen und durch das recht abstrakte "HSA" zu ersetzen. Ein Markenstreit mit Arctic klingt als Beweggrund dagegen wesentlich glaubwürdiger.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

Heiliger Gambrinus!
Ein neuer Geniestreich aus AMDs Marketing-Abteilung. 
Wofür haben die eigentlich den alten Stab zum größten Teil gefeuert?
Waren die im Wald und haben Steine umgedreht, um aus dem, was sie dort vorgefunden haben, neue Mitarbeiter zu rekrutieren?
*H*irn- und *S*aftloses *A*kronym.


----------



## DiabloJulian (20. Januar 2012)

Naja HSA hört sich für mich einfach nichtssagend an. Wenn ich als 0815-Käufer "Fusion" hören würde, würde ich schon hellhörig würden. Aber HSA?! Was ist das, ist das das Gegenteil von CPU oder was?


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Januar 2012)

Fusion im besitz vom Arctic, CoreFusion hat VIA (wenn die nicht auch in dem zusammenhang angemahnt wurden), somit ist AMD nun gezwungen den namen komplett zu ändern. Schade, denn Fusion passte echt gut  Die technik und Prozessorreihe wird aber wohl weiterhin als Fusion bekannt bleiben, auch wenn sie nicht mehr so heißen dürfen.

HSA ist allerdings kein super akronym, hat hier im Forum keiner ein besseres an AMD anzubieten? Oder gar einen ganz neuen namen? Bin mal auf eure Vorschläge gespannt 

Meine Vorschläge: IGCA (*I*ntegrated *G*raphics and *C*PU *A*rchitecture) oder Cocktail (ist ja auch eine gute Mischung )


----------



## Killer Mandarine (20. Januar 2012)

Dass AMD selbst gegen einen Witzhersteller wie Arctic kleinbei geben muss ist ein echtes Armutszeugnis.
Was für nen Umsatz hat Arctic Cooling schon? Kommen die überhaupt auf die eine Million im Jahr?


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Januar 2012)

Schade um den Namen, mir hat er gefallen.


----------



## Ahab (20. Januar 2012)

HSA omg... *HETEROGENEOUS SYS...* ach was soll der Unsinn. Sehr schwach. Fusion war ein super Name.


----------



## IronAngel (20. Januar 2012)

gebt das mal bei wikipedia ein, da steht dann unteranderem auch "Ford Fusion". Hat Artic nun Ford auch abgemahnt? Es geht ja sicher nicht ums Produkt, sondern um den Namen. Das Produkt heißt nicht "fusion", sondern AMD Fusion, oder sehe ich da was fallsch?

Naja jedenfalls muss ich AMD was deutlich besseres einfallen lassen als "HSA"


----------



## Fuzi0n (20. Januar 2012)

Soll AMD doch in "Fuzi0n" umbenennen. 

Ich nehme auch nur 5 Cent Lizenzgebühren pro CPU.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Januar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Soll AMD doch in "Fuzi0n" umbenennen.
> 
> Ich nehme auch nur 5 Cent Lizenzgebühren pro CPU.


 
Eine nette Idee ^^


----------



## derP4computer (20. Januar 2012)

AMD sollte die Firma Arctic aufkaufen und gut ist.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Januar 2012)

IronAngel schrieb:


> gebt das mal bei wikipedia ein, da steht dann unteranderem auch "Ford Fusion". Hat Artic nun Ford auch abgemahnt? Es geht ja sicher nicht ums Produkt, sondern um den Namen. Das Produkt heißt nicht "fusion", sondern AMD Fusion, oder sehe ich da was fallsch?
> 
> Naja jedenfalls muss ich AMD was deutlich besseres einfallen lassen als "HSA"


 
Der Ford Fusion, bzw die Ford Fusions (der Ami Fusion hat nix mit dem europäischen Fusion zu tun) belegen eine ganz andere sparte, automobil ist nicht informatik, in sofern besteht auch keine verwechslungsgefahr (was ja meistens als grund angegeben wird wenn man jemanden dazu bringen will, einen Produktnamen zu ändern)

Ich fürchte ganz, der name ist nur Fusion, bei AMD Fusion bzw AMDFusion wäre das ganze vielleicht gar nicht passiert



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Soll AMD doch in "Fuzi0n" umbenennen.
> 
> Ich nehme auch nur 5 Cent Lizenzgebühren pro CPU.



/same

also schon +2 auf Fuzi0n. Müsste man mal AMD den Vorschlag unterbreiten


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2012)

Sollen die beiden doch kooperieren, gibts endlich mal brauchbare Boxeds...


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> AMD sollte die Firma Arctic aufkaufen und gut ist.



AMD hat aber keiner Fabriken mehr die man noch verkaufen könnte...

J/K

Ich denke nicht das AMD dazu aktuell die finanziellen Mittel hat.


----------



## XXTREME (20. Januar 2012)

Und wieder so ein lächerlicher Rechtstreit dem nur ein Klientel dient, den Winkeladvokaten .

[x] Vote for AMD Fusion


Arctic ... geh sterben .


----------



## rehacomp (20. Januar 2012)

Einzelne Wörter aus dem allgemein gebrauch können doch garnicht Patentiert werden,oder? Nur Wortgruppen.
HSA ist jedenfalls kein guter ersatz für Fusion


----------



## Panto (20. Januar 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Soll AMD doch in "Fuzi0n" umbenennen.
> 
> Ich nehme auch nur 5 Cent Lizenzgebühren pro CPU.


 
somit würdest du im jahr ungefähr 50€ verdienen


----------



## Jan565 (20. Januar 2012)

Panto schrieb:


> somit würdest du im jahr ungefähr 50€ verdienen


 
Ich bezweifle mehr als stark das AMD nur 1000 Einheiten verkauft pro Jahr. Eher 1.000.000 nach meinem Wissensstand alleine schon in den ersten 3 Monaten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2012)

Dann soll AMD eben Arctic übernehmen. Dann hätte man gleichzeitig die Rechte am Namen Fusion und einen Kühlerspezialisten, der den hauseigenen Grafikkarten und CPUs anständige Referenzkühler beschert. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Was kostet die Firma? 500 Millionen? 

Jeden Falls klingt HSA bescheuert. Das wird auch Mediamarkt freuen. HSA klingt ja nicht ganz so sperrig wie Fusion ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Januar 2012)

Hmm, danke für die News.

Schade um den Namen, wobei ich noch nie bewusst Fusion in Zusammenhang mit Arctic gelesen hab.
Und wer verwechselt schon eine CPU mit Produkten eines Herstellers für Kühler/WLP/PSUs?


----------



## Norisk699 (20. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Heiliger Gambrinus!
> Ein neuer Geniestreich aus AMDs Marketing-Abteilung.
> Wofür haben die eigentlich den alten Stab zum größten Teil gefeuert?
> Waren die im Wald und haben Steine umgedreht, um aus dem, was sie dort vorgefunden haben, neue Mitarbeiter zu rekrutieren?
> *H*irn- und *S*aftloses *A*kronym.


 

Für die Marke "Fusion" ist sicherlich noch der alte Stab verantwortlich.


----------



## Memphys (20. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> AMD sollte die Firma Arctic aufkaufen und gut ist.


 
Vielleicht hättens sie dann auch mal einen vernünftigen boxed-Kühler


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

Das aufkaufen wäre mal eine gute Idee 
Wenn AMD dann mal ordentliche CPU kühler hätte, wäre es mal wieder ein plus Punkt für AMD.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das es da um Verwechslungsgefahr geht.
Man erinnere sich an Apple und das Apfelkind.
Ich schätze eher, dass Artic vllt ein wenig vom Kuchen abhalben wollte.
Ob das aber schlau ist, ist eine andere Sache.
Vielleicht hätten sie darauf aufmerksam machen sollen und im 
Gegenzug einer bessere Situation bei Verhandlungen für den nächsten 
Referenzkühler gehabt.


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

Von einem Bulldozer war ich nicht ganz so abgeneigt wenn die einen ordentlichen Kühler gehabt hätten, gäb es bei mir jetzt keinen I5
Die Arbeiten die bei mir zu machen sind hätte der FX-6100 auch geschafft und wäre in dem Fall mit (ordentlichem Referenz Kühler) günstiger gewesen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2012)

Abgesehen davon dass der Rechtsstreit total lächerlich ist, kommt der Begriff "Fusion" relativ häufig als Produktname vor. Ich hätte eher noch erwartet, dass AMD von Gilette verklagt wird. So häufig wie dieser Name vorkommt, müssten sich eigentlich mehrere Dutzend Firmen gegenseitig verklagen. Wird Arctic dann auch Gilette verklagen? Immerhin gibt es ja Gilette Fusion Rasierer^^ 

Die Verwechslungsgefahr zwischen einem Netzteil und einer CPU/GPU-Kombination ist ja auch sooo groß ^^


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch ein ASUS FUSION BLOCK hatte ich auf meinem Maximus Forumla SE. Der Rechtsstreit ist einfach lächerlich da hat mal wieder einer schlecht ge........ und hat sich gedacht ne das gefällt mir nicht sollen die mal ändern.


----------



## RedBrain (20. Januar 2012)

Was ist mit Ford Fusion? :o


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

Den hatten wir schon 
Aber mal erhlich AMD soll Arctic kaufen und ordentliche Refernzkühler bauen lassen


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2012)

Weitere Diskussionen bitte hier -> AMD will sich von der Fusion-Marke verabschieden - Sind Rechtsstreitigkeiten mit Arctic der Grund?


----------

